

[co-founder] Android hacker? Join us as 4th co-founder - alimoeeny

If you are a hacker at heart, if you can accept the challenge to be in charge of Android development for CrowdStitch, join us, we live in MD, USA, but you don&#x27;t have to, you need to love to learn new stuff, you need to love to iterate, change, build, throw away, and do it again, we are bootstrapping so you need to be able to survive on your own without taking any money out for a while [have a day job, or a rich husband&#x2F;wife or be rich in the first place]. 
What we need you to build, is a copy of our iOS app, to begin with.<p>Drop me an email at ⓐⓛⓘ@ⓒⓡⓞⓦⓓⓢⓣⓘⓣⓒⓗ.ⓒⓞⓜ<p>NO RESUME, I DO NOT READ resumes or cvs, tell me what your story is and why you like us!<p>In any case, DFTBA<p>@alimoeeny
======
gus_massa
4th cofounder means 25% equity?

How many of the current founders have a technical background?

Is the developer of the iOS app still there?

~~~
alimoeeny
I am the iOS developer and doing most of the backend stuff, no it means more
like 15% or something around that, two of the three are technical, we have a
web app, ios app, and android and we need all three to be able to get paying
customers,

------
sixQuarks
why do you need 4 co-founders? The best startups are 2, maybe 3 people.

~~~
alimoeeny
Good question, we are bootstrapping, that means we don't have the money to
hire developers, and we are all working on our day jobs, and we need all the
pieces to be able to sell (it doesn't make much sense for an event planner to
pay if we are covering only event attendees with iPhones but not Androids). So
what other options do we have, none of us has much experience with Android, so
it will take a long time and we are losing actual customers who have seen the
iOS app and want to pay to use it.

~~~
sixQuarks
yes, but everybody bootstraps when they're first starting out. You should try
to figure out how to gain traction with a limited product first. It doesn't
make sense to me to bring on another founder just to deploy on android.

~~~
alimoeeny
thanks sixQuarks, I believe I understand your point, but our situation is more
like a startup that is providing educational apps to elementary schools, like
"learn the alphabet", they can't sell anything unless they have something that
all the kids in a classroom can use, covery half the students makes zero money
(this is obviously not a perfect analogy), so we need to have an android
client, to be able to go live, we may not support older devices, or something
like that, but we need to have something, at least something in progress, Does
it make sense?

~~~
sixQuarks
OK, but how far are you going to take that? What about all the devices that
are not iphone or android? Why stop there?

------
rayj
this is crazy.

~~~
alimoeeny
Which part is crazy? requiring a rich husband? or not caring where you live?
... or not reading resumes? ...

